# F-III & ZhanChi(Primary color)



## WitEden (Jul 15, 2011)

F-III
Size:5.7x5.7x5.7cm

Cube Weight:about 83g

at *WitEden*:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=350

































*Dayan 5 ZhanChi，Primary color have produced
Primary color is better than white and black color*











white color and Primary color





at *WitEden*:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=349


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 16, 2011)

"Primary color is better than white and black color"

Please explain? Better how?


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm interested in how it could possibly be better too, what do you mean by it's better?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 16, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> I'm interested in how it could possibly be better too, what do you mean by it's better?


 
Nubs. Black is usually made with abs and other materials making it low quality plastic. White is higher quality being almost full abs. Primary colored plastic is even higher quality. LURK MOAR.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Nubs. Black is usually made with abs and other materials making it low quality plastic. White is higher quality being almost full abs. Primary colored plastic is even higher quality. LURK MOAR.


 
Be quiet.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 16, 2011)

b4p4076, you have a ZhanChi prototype in primary abs, do you not? Is it better than everything ever?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jul 19, 2011)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 19, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> b4p4076, you have a ZhanChi prototype in primary abs, do you not? *Is it better than everything ever?*



No actually.
The primary color prototype cube feels gummy and slow. That's why I've never really used it. My new white retail cube is much easier to turn and I actually really like it.

Seeing as the differences between the two cubes are minimal mold-wise, I can only assume that the plastics are causing the difference.


----------

